# October "To Do" List...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm putting my to do list for the month of October here because I keep writing it down on paper, and then losing the paper! I know I'm not alone, so feel free to put your to do list here or just cheer me on if you feel like it. I'll update my list as I complete things. Besides, putting it here makes me feel accountable to you guys...

To Do:

1. Paint interior and exterior of kitchen window. Caulk it too. 

UPDATE: Scraped loose paint off of interior of window and it came off down to the bare wood in places requiring primer. Scraped and primed interior of window. Will paint interior barn red tomorrow now that prep work is done. 

2. Take 3 windows to the hardware store to have broken panes repaired.

3. Paint coop.

4. Fix little chicken door on coop

5. Fix person door on coop so it closes all the way 

6. Butcher 2 ducks and 4 roosters

7. Finish cleaning basement (almost done now)

8. Paint lamp post in front yard.

If I can get all this done by Halloween, I'll be doing really well :clap:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, I guess you can only edit a post once. The edit button is gone 

Oh, well. I finished painting the interior of the window. Today I'll get the ladder and go outside. Maybe I can do the lamp post too.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

We're getting rain/drizzle, and it is predicted to last the rest of the week. Makes getting those outside jobs tough to get to. Glad to hear you are getting the painting done.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, not today afterall. We weren't supposed to have rain today, but it's drizzling.  I'll maybe work on the basement instead... If I can ever get done with the homeschooling today! The dreary weather is making everybody drag...


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I am not ambitous enough to post my own to-do list, but I'll be happy to sit in the RedTartan cheering section!! :clap:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

My to do list for October: clean and organise laundry room and rest of linen closet.

Paint downstairs bathroom.

clean out craftroom(although that might take oct,nov and dec to get through)

plane off front gate so i dont have to boot it to get through.

finish painting the retaining wall before snow comes. we're supposed to have snow tonight but it might not last.

clean out the boxes in the den that have been there since i moved 2 years ago. that's all i have left on my list for this month. i had more but i must say i have finished quite a few things since the first.~Georgia.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Anyone brave enough to post before and after photos?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

after i finished my last post i went and finished my linen closet.tied up the different size sheets with ribbon.even hot glued some lace on the edges of the shelves.also put some pretty soap in a crystal glass.i must say it looks and smells lovely.before this every time i opened the door stuff would tumble on my head. now i open the door just to admire it. i do have pic. if i can only get my printer/scanner hooked up. now back to finish beautifying up the laundry room. ~Georgia.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> Anyone brave enough to post before and after photos?


NOPE!

I'm glad you posted a to-do thread - I used to, but life got in the way, as usual. Let's see:

1. Grout the hearth (which is finally finished, other than that).
2. If weather permits and I can get the stove pipe apart, install the wood stove at last!
3. Try out the new gas chainsaw and cut firewood for said stove.
4. Cut and install rafters in hay shed, then finish roofing same.
5. Call for more hay to fill said shed.
6. Post ads at feed store, etc to sell goats.
7. Give away the older chickens in exchange for half the meat when they butcher the culls. (Done - being picked up tomorrow night.)
8. Finish cleaning up yard and grounds around garden and barn.
9. Till up the garden where I want to plant winter wheat and barley.
10. Finish digging potatoes.
11. Keep going through tomatoes to pick out ripe and bad ones. Freeze the ripe ones for making sauce later.
12. Get my kitchen back under control and keep it that way.
13. Finish sorting and filing paperwork - burn papers I don't need any more.
14. Get my comforter washed and sew a duvet cover for it.
15. Find another bag or more of clutter that can leave my house - and make sure it does!
16. Make dd clean out barn stalls and care for ALL the animals, or the horse is going bye-bye.

Can you tell I'm fed up with the status quo around here?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I got much more done in the basement today. I filled 3 black trash bags with stuff, emptied two totes of baby clothes to pass on to a friend, and disinfected two large shelves. Yay me!

Of note though: Use gloves when using Lysol. It will burn after a bit if you don't 

I think the basement is now about 97% done 

How's everyone else doing? I haven't been able to finish the exterior of my kitchen window because of all the rain we're having. I wish I had gotten started on the outside stuff sooner. Usually around here the weather is outdoor workable until about mid-November. This year feels different.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not getting much done, for the same reason as you - the weather is absolutely vile. We had thunder and lightning, and torrents of rain all day today. Makes cutting a hole in my roof not something I'd recommend at the moment, lol.

I'm cooking down the ripe tomatoes rather than freezing them since the warmth is welcome in the kitchen today. Tried out the $4.99 Squeezo/Victorio knockoff from Goodwill and it WORKS! I mean, it really works. I ran the seeds and skins back through a couple more times to make sure I got every bit of the pulp, and it is amazing how dry those skins came out. Now I'm draining the extra water off (will use it for soup), so I don't have to spend all night cooking it down before I make my spaghetti sauce tomorrow.

I'm making dd clean up her messes, do the dishes and clean the catboxes, all her jobs, BTW, and a work in progress. I'm going through the tomatoes again to get rid of any more that are going bad instead of ripening. I have one more bucket's worth to pick through. After that, it's time to mix grout and get busy on the hearth again. I worked last night and slept today, so now I'm wide awake and ready to do something. I have laundry going, and have taken care of some bills, sent a few cards, and am filtering water for washing my whites tomorrow (rain or shine - even if my wringer washer IS outside). Still have a lot of paperwork to sort - I just can't seem to get enthused about it. 

The chickens were picked up Thursday and my friends that came to get them also want some of our goats and a puppy. Yay! They also brought me a big bag of apples (need to run them through the corer/peeler and dehydrate them, then make applesauce from the rest), and a side of ribs from the last goat they butchered. Yummy. 

Can't wait to get the rest of the goats sold and new homes for the pups that we aren't keeping. Right now I'm leaning toward keeping 3-4 goats, no more. We've just been putting so much energy and money into the animals - it is just draining me. I feel like I'll have so much more energy for running the household if I am not using all my energy on the critters right now.

Congrats on the garage, Red Tartan! That's a HUGE accomplishment. :clap:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

ManyGoats,

Yeah, the weather is not cooperating. Today it's nice and sunny, so I'm going to work outside on some fall cleanup, but I can't paint the window because now it's too cold! It's supposed to warm up to acceptable temperatures for the paint by Weds. so I'll try then. 

Unless it warms up for a week or so (Indian summer?) I'm not going to get to paint the coop this year. I'm going to order the knives I need from Lehman's for my butchering so I can get that done. I'll try to do the lamp post on Weds. also. I'm going to try to push my husband to get the window sashes out so I can take them to the hardware store today... Argh!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I havenât been keeping to lists anymore because of the never ending changes and ciaos out of nowhere going on around here lately. 
But I have been in the last couple months been in a big throw it out and get rid of it cycle. So far this month I have gotten to a few things. 

The most productive thing I did so far this month was I cleaned out the shed. I didnât start to clean it out, I only tried to find room on a shelf to store #2 sons air conditioner for the winter. Ended up cleaning the whole thing. From it I filled a garbage can and a broken 5 gallon bucket full of pieces of junk, broken junk, old junk and unidentifiable junk and pitched it. I re-organized most of the shelves and condensed and repacked most everything in there.
Put a crate of sand weights and rolled his curling bar and attached weights to the curb. Someone garbage picked them within hours. Was over 100lbs of stuff gone right there. 
Now #2 sons scooter fits in there and so will the lawn mower at the same time for winter storage.

The other biggie this month was to get rid of a 40 gallon fish aquarium. I had no place to put it so it ended up being my coffee table. Now it is the new home of my nephews snake and I gained a few square feet in my living room for actual walking around room. 

Thatâs about it so far this month.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Okay. I'm updating this thread before I move on to November's todo list...



RedTartan said:


> I'm putting my to do list for the month of October here because I keep writing it down on paper, and then losing the paper! I know I'm not alone, so feel free to put your to do list here or just cheer me on if you feel like it. I'll update my list as I complete things. Besides, putting it here makes me feel accountable to you guys...
> 
> To Do:
> 
> ...



So that's where I am... I did get several important things done that didn't make it onto my list. I've done a ton of raking. I cleaned out the coop and removed some ill-placed nest boxes. That was a disgusting job as they were caked in birdpoo. Yuk.

Now to start working on November's List.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm just gonna move my October list to the November To-Do thread. <sigh>


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Awwww, ManyGoats. We've all had months like that. I'll go start the November thread. LOL.


----------

